# anyone NOT peeing that much?



## jojo23

hey girls just a quick question, i know pregnancy is supposed to make you pee alot more frequently but ive kinda noticed im not really peeing any more than normal...of course when i drink loads i am but otherwise its pretty normaly, i pee when i wake up maybe 4 times throughout the day and before i go to bed!!

is this normal/ok?xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## mcsmyth1

hi jojo, didnt want to read and run...

im 9 weeks pregnant and drink a LOT of fluids throughout the day and if im honest i really dont think ive been running to the loo very much more than normal, i suppose everyone is different :) h&h 9 months


----------



## WishingStar

I think it's fine jojo, I haven't been going much more than normal only when i drink lots. Think it varies xx


----------



## clogsy90

i never did with my dd and havnt this time either, i only seemed to after giving birth lol.


----------



## LoveGirl

I'm 8 weeks and I'm not peeing more than normal. Maybe we should be thankful! :)


----------



## jojo23

thanks girls... i think i jinxed myself lol im starting to wake up once during the night/very early morning to pee!! i think im just looking for signs and symptoms so early i forget they all come in their own good time xxxxxxxxxxx


----------

